# snowblower attachment



## bob sr (Nov 19, 2019)

hi everybody i see on the 917. chart for attachments there seems to be not one for
snowblower for my 917.25374 sears gt/18 can i get a 842.240729 snowblower attachment to configure to my tractor any ideas.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you have a cutting torch, welder, and a grinder you can fabricate almost anything. The question becomes the time, cost, and frustration to do it. The first thing I would try to figure out is do you have the clearance for flipping the deck belt to come out the front of the machine to drive the blower. Next thought would be how do you plan to raise and lower it. Do you want to be able to swivel the discharge chute from the seat (you'll need a rod set up), or just manually swivel it as needed?? 

Pull the deck and start a drawing of how to make it function. Then get a tape measure and start filling in the dimensions/material you'll need to start fabricating. By that time you'll have answered your own question, or given up on the project.


----------



## bob sr (Nov 19, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> If you have a cutting torch, welder, and a grinder you can fabricate almost anything. The question becomes the time, cost, and frustration to do it. The first thing I would try to figure out is do you have the clearance for flipping the deck belt to come out the front of the machine to drive the blower. Next thought would be how do you plan to raise and lower it. Do you want to be able to swivel the discharge chute from the seat (you'll need a rod set up), or just manually swivel it as needed??
> 
> Pull the deck and start a drawing of how to make it function. Then get a tape measure and start filling in the dimensions/material you'll need to start fabricating. By that time you'll have answered your own question, or given up on the project.


----------



## bob sr (Nov 19, 2019)

thanks alot bob 
i get the idea i always try to invent things i could shorten the snowblower frame cause the engines a 
vertical pulley in front and configure the belt and lift
the swivel discharge fits good already


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've always loved fabricating stuff, but this guy is my hero...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Too bad this guy didn't hang around to tell us what that blower was.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/1979-sears-gt18-garden-tractor-and-implements.35007/
Maybe email him and ask him.


----------

